# صناعة الثنر



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بشكر ربنا سبحانه وتعالى على معرفتى بهذا المنتدى الرائع الذى فتح لى ابواب الرزق والحمد لله اصبحت امتلك مصنعا للثنر بسبب هذا المنتدى الرائع وبأعضائه الرائعين امثال اخونا مهندس المحبة والفتى النبيل ونبيل عواد الغبارى وchemicaleng.......الخ
ثانيا انا حابب ان انقل تجربتى هنا ليستفاد الجميع مع انى لست كيميائيا لكن مع التجارب الحمد لله تعملت الكثير وعلى استعداد لتقديم اى شيئ بخصوص هذا الموضوع 

دى مثلا تركيبة للثنر العادى لتخفيف البويات والسيلر والانتركوتر ...الخ وهذا النوع يطلق عليه الثنر الشعبى او البلدى وهو رخيص جدا بالنسبة لثنر الاكريلك الذى سأقوم بذكر تركيبته ايضا فى الموضوع باذن الله 
بنزين معالج 44%
ميثانول 41%
بوتيل اسيتات 4%
بوتيل جلايكول 6%
اسيتون او ميثيل ايثيل كيتون(ميك) 5%
نيجى بقى بالنسبة للبنزين المعالج ازاى يتعالج؟؟
هنجيب حاجة اسمها تراب تبييض امريكى(هتلاقى منه نوعين صينى وامريكى) هات الامريكى افضل بكثير وبتحتاج توضع منه على لتر البنزين 25 جرام يعنى هتلاقى تكلفته مش كبيرة باذن الله عليك وده اللى هيضيع لون البنزين الاحمر بالنسبة للبنزين ال 80 او الاخضر للبنزين ال 90 
نيجى بقى لخطوات التركيبة هنجيب تنك الطن المكعب وسعته 1000 لتر ولكن احنا مش هنحط فيه الطن كله لكن هنضع فيه من تركيبة الثنر 750 لتر عشان التقليب يعنى لو على التركيبة اللى ذكرتها من قبل البنزين لو على الطن هتبقى 440 بنزين و410 ميثانول و40 اسيتات و60 جلايكول و50 ميك ولو جمعت الحسبة دى هتلاقيها 1000 لتر هتقسمها على اربعة ثم تضربها فى تلاتة هيطلعلك الناتج النهائى هو ده اللى هيبقى داخل التتنك المكعب 
نيجى لمرحلة التقليب ونقل مواد الخام من البراميل للتنك هنجيب موتور مياه نصف حصان ونركب سيكس بلف ونوصله من الطرفين خرطومين مخصصين للمواد الكيماوية (هتلاقيه عند بتوع المواد الصناعية)ونضع اللى يسحب فى ال\برميل والتانى فى التنك وبعد ما نخلص نقل هنحط الخرطومين فى التنك ليتم التقليب (للثنر) عن طريق الهواء وده احسن من تقليب العصا ويغنينا عن الاجهزة المكلفة للتقليب 
بعد كدة هنجيب طبعا ميزان صغير كهربائى لوزن المواد الخام عليه عن طريق جردل عادى وكذلك لوزن جراكن الثنر اللى ممكن مثلا تجيب زجاجات مياه الغازية وتقوم بعيارها ثم بالنظر تعبى من التنك وتضع فى الجراكن ونيجى لمرحلة التعبئة من التنك للزجاجات ؟؟
هنركب حنفية ايطالى(عشان بتستحمل) ونفتح ونقفل من غير ما نسكب الثنر فى الارض
اما بخصوص الثنر الاكريلك مش بيتحط عليه بنزين والميثانول بتقل نسبته كثيرا وبتضع مكانه طولوين او تى اكس او زيلين ودى مواضيع تعلمت منها الكثير والكثير http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174962.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188988.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184204.html
ولو فى اى استفسار انا تحت امركم 
وارجو الدعاء لوالدى ووالدتى (رحمهم الله)ولشهداء ثورة مصر الثورة العظيمة 25 يناير ولجميع المسلمين يارب العالمين


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (4 يونيو 2011)

الاستاذ / توكة 
ألف مبروك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق 
ولكن هل تقوم بالتوزيع بنفسك أم عن طريق تاجر جملة ؟


----------



## الياس عبد النور (4 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله بك وبالعلم الذي لم تبخل به علينا 
واخص بالشكر الجنود المجهولين 
الاخوة مهندس المحبة والفتى النبيل ونبيل عواد الغبارى وchemicaleng
وبارك الله بكم اخوة في الله متحابين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يونيو 2011)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / توكة
> ألف مبروك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق
> ولكن هل تقوم بالتوزيع بنفسك أم عن طريق تاجر جملة ؟


الله يبارك فيك اخويا محمد وانا اسف انى لم اذكرك فى موضوعى لانك ايضا من الناس اللى ساعدونى الحمد لله
اما بخصوص سؤالك فأنا اقوم بالتوزيع بنفسى وايضا عن طريق تجار فى كذا محافظة واى شيئ انا تحت امرك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يونيو 2011)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> ما شاء الله وبارك الله بك وبالعلم الذي لم تبخل به علينا
> واخص بالشكر الجنود المجهولين
> الاخوة مهندس المحبة والفتى النبيل ونبيل عواد الغبارى وchemicaleng
> وبارك الله بكم اخوة في الله متحابين


الحمد لله والاخوة الافاضل علمونى انى مبخلش على حد بأى حاجة اتعلمتها واكرر مرة اخرى شكرى لكل من ساعدنى وشرفتنى بمرورك


----------



## amir (7 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك ويوسع عليك وان الان بصدد عمل مشروع تنر للدوكو وايضا للأكريليك ارجو منك المساعدة في التوزيع
وارسال لي علي الخاص متوسط رأس المال كبدايه وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 يونيو 2011)

amir قال:


> ربنا يباركلك ويوسع عليك وان الان بصدد عمل مشروع تنر للدوكو وايضا للأكريليك ارجو منك المساعدة في التوزيع
> وارسال لي علي الخاص متوسط رأس المال كبدايه وشكرا لك


 ربنا يخليك
نصيحة ليك بعد ما تعمل تركيبتك روح للتجار واعرض عليهم منتجك الاول واعطيهم عينات منها وشوف رد فعلهم ايه وحاول متكسبش كتير فى الاول عشان تكسب سوق وبعد كدة ابقى غليه (حسب الاسعار المتعارف عليها فى السوق) 
اما بخصوص رأس المال المناسب فممكن تبدء ب 30 الف مثلا لو هتشتغل شعبى بس وانا انصحك ان تبدء بالشعبى افضل عشان بيعه اكتر وتوكل على الله وابدء مشروعك


----------



## amir (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك جدا يا محمد وربنا يبارك فيك وبخصوص جركن العبوات اللي زي جركن المهندس بيتجاب منين وسعره كام والكرتون برده اعمله فين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 يونيو 2011)

amir قال:


> شكرا ليك جدا يا محمد وربنا يبارك فيك وبخصوص جركن العبوات اللي زي جركن المهندس بيتجاب منين وسعره كام والكرتون برده اعمله فين


 العفو اخى الكريم
الجراكن ب 1 جنيه 3 لتر واقل كمية الف جركن اما بخصوص الكرتون فبيبدء من 1.25 للكرتونة وطبعا لو عايز تطبع لازم تعمل اسطمبة ليك باسم منتجك وتقريبا بتكلف 250 جنيه ولو انت من اسكندرية تعمله فى برج العرب


----------



## amir (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا محمد وبارك الله لك في مالك واهلك وربنا يوسع ليك تجارتك بس يا ريت تقولي المصنع اللي بيصنع الجراكن


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 يونيو 2011)

amir قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا محمد وبارك الله لك في مالك واهلك وربنا يوسع ليك تجارتك بس يا ريت تقولي المصنع اللي بيصنع الجراكن


المصنع فى المنطقة الصناعية الثالثة وسوف ارسل لك رقم تليفونه على الخاص وشرفت بمرورك اخى الكريم


----------



## agabeain (11 يونيو 2011)

بااااارك الله فيك اخى محمد حسن وجزاك الله خيرا فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## agabeain (11 يونيو 2011)

اخونا اميرممكن تلقى عناوين كثيرة بالنسبة للجراكن والكرتون فى موضوع الفنيك لاخونا العالم باشمهندس ممدوح االجبااار


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 يونيو 2011)

agabeain قال:


> بااااارك الله فيك اخى محمد حسن وجزاك الله خيرا فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


 وبارك فيك اخويا عبدالرحمن وربنا يتقبل منا يارب


----------



## amir (12 يونيو 2011)

agabeain قال:


> اخونا اميرممكن تلقى عناوين كثيرة بالنسبة للجراكن والكرتون فى موضوع الفنيك لاخونا العالم باشمهندس ممدوح االجبااار



جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبوركت وبورك اهلك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 يونيو 2011)

amir قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبوركت وبورك اهلك


 ويجزيك اخى امير واى مساعدة انا تحت امرك


----------



## اليمنى111 (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد حسن توكة وبعلمك الذى لم تبخل بيه على احد احييك عليه وربنا يجعاه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 يوليو 2011)

اليمنى111 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى محمد حسن توكة وبعلمك الذى لم تبخل بيه على احد احييك عليه وربنا يجعاه فى ميزان حسناتك


 العفو اخى الكريم ونورت الموضوع ياغالى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 يوليو 2011)

الاخ محمد نفع الله بك الناس وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 يوليو 2011)

والله يرحم والدينا ووالديك ويرحم شهدائنا فى 52 و67والاستنزاف و73و2011 وما قبلهم وما بعدهم وما بينهم ويلحقنا بهم امين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أغسطس 2011)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ محمد نفع الله بك الناس وكل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم


ربنا يخليك استاذى عبد القادر ..وانت طيب والله اكرم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أغسطس 2011)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> ربنا يخليك استاذى عبد القادر ..وانت طيب والله اكرم


 


عبدالقادر2 قال:


> والله يرحم والدينا ووالديك ويرحم شهدائنا فى 52 و67والاستنزاف و73و2011 وما قبلهم وما بعدهم وما بينهم ويلحقنا بهم امين


 امين يارب


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخوانى بالنسبة للمصريين اى عبوات بلاستيك تجدوها باذن الله فى شارع الجامع الأحمر المتفرع من شارع كلوت بك بالقاهرة وخاصة مصنع اشرف مطاوع وهذا للعلم / مصرى مقيم بالسعودية


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (7 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو افادتى عن تركيبة التنر الحار


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 أغسطس 2011)

خالد حماده بكر قال:


> ارجو افادتى عن تركيبة التنر الحار


 حقيقى انا معرفش الثنر الحار ده لكن ممكن ادلك انت ممكن تعمل ايه بس قولى انت هتستخدمه لايه؟؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 أغسطس 2011)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> حقيقى انا معرفش الثنر الحار ده لكن ممكن ادلك انت ممكن تعمل ايه بس قولى انت هتستخدمه لايه؟؟؟


 عودا حميدا وكل عام وانت وجميع اخوانى بخير وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 أغسطس 2011)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> عودا حميدا وكل عام وانت وجميع اخوانى بخير وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


 وانت بخير اخويا خالد ومنور الموضوع والله


----------



## ahmed sameri (19 أكتوبر 2011)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا


----------



## السعيد رضا (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله وربنا يبارك فيك يا أستاذ محمد كنت عايز أسألك تراب التبيض بيجى منين وهل بعد إضافتة بيعمل راسب مع البنزين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed sameri قال:


> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال​


 امين يارب العالمين 
شرفنى مرورك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أبو حمزه الشامي قال:


> الله يرزقك ويرزقنا جميعا


 ويرزق جميع المسلمين يارب العالمين
شرفنى مرورك ابوحمزة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السعيد رضا قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله وربنا يبارك فيك يا أستاذ محمد كنت عايز أسألك تراب التبيض بيجى منين وهل بعد إضافتة بيعمل راسب مع البنزين


 ربنا يخليك يارب
تراب التبييض اكيد هيعمل ترسيب لانى بياخد اللون اللى فى البنزين وينزل بيه وانت بعد تقليب تراب التبييض بالبنزين فترة دقيقتان مثلا هتلاقى اللون ازيل نهائيا وترسب فى القاع فهتسحب انت بقى البنزين الشفاف 
اما مكان وجوده فهتلاقيه عند المحلات الكبيرة لبيع المواد الكيماوية وهتلاقى منه الصينى والامريكى هات الامريكى افضل بكثيييييييييييييييييير منه
واى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## agabeain (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى محمد فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

رد ولو جاء متأخرا 


اللهم ارحم شهداء الثورة العربية وتغمدهم في فسيح جنانك
واشفي الجرحى والمصابين 

وحرر ما تبقى من الدول العربية والدول المظلومة من براثن الجهل والظلام

يا ارحم الراحمين


وأود ان أقول كلمة كنت دائما اقولها لطلابي:

ان اليابان وخلال خمسين عام فقط استطاعت ان تنهض ببنيتها التحتية وعلومها بعد ان مسحت بنيتها التحتية بالقنابل النووية
واستطاعت ان تكون في مصاف الدول المتقدمة بفضل الجهد والمثابرة والعمل

ونحن هنا نتمنى ان تقوم مصر بهذا الدور في نهضة العالم العربي الذي اثقلة الجهل 


كما ادعو لشعب ليبيا وشعب اليمن وسوريا
بأن ينصرهم الله على من ظلمهم ويشف صدورهم

كما لا تنسوا يا اخوتي الدعاء لفلسطين واطفال فلسطين الذي لم يرى العالم لهم مثيلا

وأود ان اشكرك يا محمد توكة وجميع الاعضاء لأنك استفدت وأفدت وهذا من حسن خلقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

agabeain قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى محمد فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


 وبارك فيك اخى عبدالرحمن ربنا يكرمك باذن الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> رد ولو جاء متأخرا
> 
> 
> اللهم ارحم شهداء الثورة العربية وتغمدهم في فسيح جنانك
> ...


 مرحبا بيك استاذى الغالى ونورتنى والله 
يارب املنا فى الله كبير والله فى نهضة الدول العربية واتلاسلامية وباذن الله فى طريقنا للنهضة باذن الله ويارب ارحم كل شهدائنا وحرر فلسطين العزيزة يارب
ربنا يخليك وانا استفدت منك الكثييييييييييييييير الذى لا يحصى وها هو الان كله يضع فى ميزان حسناتنا يارب


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*ممكن اكلمك دا رقمى ومش هتفرق حساب المكالمة عند مين 01222434247*

ممكن اكلمك دا رقمى ومش هتفرق حساب المكالمة عنى ولا عندك 01222434247 محتاجك بجد


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

انا ابراهيم صلاح


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

طالب فى
كلية الهندسة


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

او ايميلك ع الياهو


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكرة انا مش ضليع على النت ف يلريت اكلمك ذ محمد على التليفون


----------



## المترو93 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت...
انا عارف انى بتعبك


----------



## المترو93 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## احمد ربيع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لو كل الناس تشكر ربنا باخراج العلم والخبرات كانت بلدنا دي من احسن دول العالم 
بجد شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 أكتوبر 2011)

المترو93 قال:


> يا ريت حد يرد عليا


 انا تحت امرك ياغالى اللى انت عاوزه قولى عليه وانا فى خدمتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد ربيع قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لو كل الناس تشكر ربنا باخراج العلم والخبرات كانت بلدنا دي من احسن دول العالم
> بجد شكررررررررررررررا


 ويجزيك باذن الله كل خير
ربنا يسهل باذن الله يا استاذ احمد هانت وربنا يكرم باذن الله والامة العربية تنتشل من الجهل والتخلف اللى للاسف بقى زى السرطان فى مجتمعاتنا العربية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

المترو93 قال:


> يا ريت حد يرد عليا



مازلت فى انتظارك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2012)

*تنبيه هـــــــــــــــــــــــام*

تنبيه هـــــــــــــــــــــــام بخصوص التنر وغيره

الى كل الاخوة الافاضل .



من الجميل جدا ان يفيد بعضنا بعضا . لكن ينبغى أن نعلم جميعا خطورة المواد الكيميائيه .

من الملاحظ ان كل الاخوة فى المنتدى يسارعون الى العمل فى المجال الكيميائى دون وعى كافى 

أخى الكريم . الاخ محمد حسن توكه وغيرة من الاخوة الافاضل سواء أكانوا كيميائين أم غير كميائين 

ان صناعة التنر بالاخص من الصناعات التى تتعامل مع مواد نشطة كيميائيا حيث يحدث فيها الرنين الالكترونى وهو مشهور بالاخص فى المواد البتروليه 

وبالتالى قد نعرض انفسنا للامراض كا السرطان وأمراض الرئه وضيق التنفس والدوار الدائم وغيرها من الامراض .

فعلا سبيل المثال من المواد المستخدمه فى صناعة الثنر مادة كلوريد الميثلين وهى مادة خطرة جدا تسبب تسمم وأمراض الرئة نظرا لمعدل تطايرها العالى جدا واحتوائها على عنصر الكلور وهو بالغ الخطورة جدا فى هذا التركيب 

نصيحتى الى الاخوة الافاضل ان يحافظوا على صحتهم ثم على صحة الناس الذين يشترون منهم هذه التركيبات 

فمن المعلوم فى الصناعة ان تصل الى اقل المواد ضررا وأقلها كلفه ولا يعرف ذلك الا المتخصصون وكذالك معرفة ما يضر وسبب الضرر لان هذا مبنى على دراسة 

اخى الكريم لا تسعى خلف جنى المال على حساب صحتك او صحة غيرك .
ان عمليه كعملية الرنين الاكترونى تلك قد تحدث خللا فى الترتيب الامينى فى الجسم مما يسبب السرطان .
وكثير من الذين يدخلون الى لجة التحضيرات الكيميائيه لا يعرفون ذلك 

كما فى صناعة الفنيك مثلا يستخدمون الفينول ولا يعرفون خطورته وانه من المواد التى تسبب سرطان الجلد 

معزرة للإطاله لكن انصح كل من يهوى هذا الامر الايكون على حساب صحته او صحة غيرة 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى عن المعلومات القيمة وغفر الله لوالديك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مارس 2012)

احمد هلطم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
شكرا لمداخلة حضرتك ويجب على من يشتغل فى كل الصناعات التى تدخل فيها كل المواد الكيميائية وليست الثنر فقط ان يراعى الجانب الصحى فيها وان يتخد كل الاحتياطات الازمة حتى لا يتاثر بتاثير تلك المواد عن طريق الكمامات وغيرها


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مارس 2012)

egypt_mahmoud قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى عن المعلومات القيمة وغفر الله لوالديك


 ويجزيك كل خير اخى الكريم 
اللهم امين


----------



## mohamed gad2010 (23 مارس 2012)

استاذ محمد حسن اتمنى التواصل مع حضرتك ضرورى لانى احتاج مساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال111 (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الزمخشري الحاج (16 أبريل 2012)

بعد التحية ارجو توضيح الاختبارات التي تجري لمعرفة جودة الثنر .
ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## mrh502003 (18 أبريل 2012)

حد ياريت يفيدني كنت عايز تركيبة لانتاج النفط الرومي والمعدني بليييييييييييييز


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2012)

mohamed gad2010 قال:


> استاذ محمد حسن اتمنى التواصل مع حضرتك ضرورى لانى احتاج مساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا



تفضل اخى الكريم اى مساعدة انا تحت امرك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2012)

جمال111 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



ويبارك فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2012)

الزمخشري الحاج قال:


> بعد التحية ارجو توضيح الاختبارات التي تجري لمعرفة جودة الثنر .
> ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري



الاختبارات التى قومت بها انى احضرت بويات الدوكو والاكريلك والانتركوتر وقومت بتجربتها عمليا امامى 
اى انك لازم تختبر انت بنفسك وترى النتائج وتبحث فى متطلبات المستهلك وترى ماذا يحتاج بالضبط


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مايو 2012)

mrh502003 قال:


> حد ياريت يفيدني كنت عايز تركيبة لانتاج النفط الرومي والمعدني بليييييييييييييز



هعل تقصد اخى الكريم النفط الذى يستخدم فى تخفيف البويات الزيتية؟؟


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (4 مايو 2012)

بارك اللة لكل من اضاف للمسلمين علما واعان اخوتة فى الخير وعودا حميدا للسادة الافاضل وغفر اللة للجميع من المسلمين الاحياء والاموات


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (14 مايو 2012)

محمد هشام السيد قال:


> بارك اللة لكل من اضاف للمسلمين علما واعان اخوتة فى الخير وعودا حميدا للسادة الافاضل وغفر اللة للجميع من المسلمين الاحياء والاموات



ويبارك فيك اخى الفاضل 
اللهم امين


----------



## ahmed sameri (29 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed sameri (29 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (31 يوليو 2012)

ahmed sameri قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## karimyones (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 أغسطس 2012)

مصطفى ميلان قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع[/quote
> العفو اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (30 أغسطس 2012)

karimyones قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


 ويجزيك خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (26 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله حيرا احب اعرف المواد الخام غير البنزين طبعا اقرب مكان اقدر اشتريهم منه انا من الدلتا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

اسامة ابو اسامة قال:


> جزاك الله حيرا احب اعرف المواد الخام غير البنزين طبعا اقرب مكان اقدر اشتريهم منه انا من الدلتا


المواد الخام من ش الجيش


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*مصنع توريد عبوات بلاستيك من برج العرب*



احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> المواد الخام من ش الجيش



اخى العزيز انا عندى مصنع فى برج العرب لأنتاج العبوات 
ويوجد عبوات مدوره وجيراكن حتى 10 لتر 
لو محتاجين أى عبوه اتصل بنا وباذن الله سوف نلبى طلبكم
الموبيل 01003670190


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (2 أكتوبر 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> المواد الخام من ش الجيش



شكرا اخى العزيز وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (2 أكتوبر 2014)

Mohamedabdall_z قال:


> اخى العزيز انا عندى مصنع فى برج العرب لأنتاج العبوات
> ويوجد عبوات مدوره وجيراكن حتى 10 لتر
> لو محتاجين أى عبوه اتصل بنا وباذن الله سوف نلبى طلبكم
> الموبيل 01003670190



شكرا اخى العزيز وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> المواد الخام من ش الجيش



كنت اريد معرفة اسعار( ميثانول وبوتيل اسيتات والاس اس والتى اكس و بوتيل جلايكول واسيتون او ميثيل ايثيل كيتون(ميك) وتراب التبيض)و حمض الكبريتك 98% اسعار جملة وشكرا سيدى الفاضل


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

Mohamedabdall_z قال:


> اخى العزيز انا عندى مصنع فى برج العرب لأنتاج العبوات
> ويوجد عبوات مدوره وجيراكن حتى 10 لتر
> لو محتاجين أى عبوه اتصل بنا وباذن الله سوف نلبى طلبكم
> الموبيل 01003670190


اسعار العبوات ايه ياباشا من اللتر الجركن الى 3 لتر والعبوة الاسطوانة اللتر والجركن 10 لتر وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 ديسمبر 2014)

وفيه عبوات فى اسكندرية ايضا ببرج العرب اكثر من مصنع


----------



## عبد الله بدير (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مالك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 ديسمبر 2014)

عبد الله بدير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مالك


ويبارك فيك اخى الكريم وشكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## ofrtito (7 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد ممكن اتكلم مع ححضرتك انا مش عارف اوصلك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 يناير 2015)

ofrtito قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ محمد ممكن اتكلم مع ححضرتك انا مش عارف اوصلك


اتفضل يا غالى اانا تحت امرك


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

انا بوزع هانات موبيليا ومعايا توكيل الشركه المصريه التركيه t.r بس المشكله فى التنر ربت كذا تركيبه ومش نافع لانها ياما تطلع غاليه ياما رخيصه جودتها وحشه. لو ضرتك تقدر تفينى اوحتى نشتغل مع بعض انا فى دمنهور


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 يناير 2015)

جربت تعمل التركيبة الموجودة بالموضوع؟


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

لا. بس حضرتك محتاج اعرف مكان كويس اجيب منه خامات اسعاره كويسه وياريت رقم حضرتك عشان اعرف اكلمك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 يناير 2015)

اروح من الشغل وهبعتلك بياناتى لانى بالعمل ولقوانين المنتدى االتى تمنع كتابة ارقام هواتف او ايميلات بالمنتدى 
ولانى أيضا من المويايل ولا اعرف ارسال رسالة لك ببياناتى


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

خلاص انشاء الله انا منتظر حضرتك الليله بس ياريت تدينى معاد ابقى متواجد فيه


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> اروح من الشغل وهبعتلك بياناتى لانى بالعمل ولقوانين المنتدى االتى تمنع كتابة ارقام هواتف او ايميلات بالمنتدى
> ولانى أيضا من المويايل ولا اعرف ارسال رسالة لك ببياناتى




انا متواجد دلوقتى حضرتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 يناير 2015)

ofrtito قال:


> انا متواجد دلوقتى حضرتك


تم ارسال رسالة على الخاص عندك برقم الهاتف


----------



## MAGEDELNAHAS (30 مارس 2015)

*صناعة التنر*

:7:
الخ الفاضل الكريم هل يمكن ان تخبرني عن مادة ال تي اكس المذكوره في احدي تركيبات التنر؟


----------



## MAGEDELNAHAS (30 مارس 2015)

الرجاء افادتي ما هي مادة التي اكس؟


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (18 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ محمد حسن توكة لقد قرأة موضوعك عن صناعة الثنر وهو موضوع شيق وجميل وجزاك الله خيرا 
واكثر من امثالك لانك تعلمت ونقلت خبرتك الى الجميع بدون مقابل وهذا غير متوفر لان الجميع يطلب مقابل ومقابل عالى
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل خيال (14 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن تساعدني في طلاء الانتيمونيا او الزامه كهربائيا بالنيكل


----------



## mohamed sigma (8 يونيو 2015)

مشكور م. توكه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا

والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 أغسطس 2015)

اسامة ابو اسامة قال:


> جزاك الله حيرا احب اعرف المواد الخام غير البنزين طبعا اقرب مكان اقدر اشتريهم منه انا من الدلتا


حقيقة انا معرفش شركات فى الدلتا ممكن حد يفيدك ان شاء الله وممكن تبحث بجوجل يمكن تلاقى شركات لبيع المذيبات لديكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (16 أغسطس 2015)

مهاب محمود محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ محمد حسن توكة لقد قرأة موضوعك عن صناعة الثنر وهو موضوع شيق وجميل وجزاك الله خيرا
> واكثر من امثالك لانك تعلمت ونقلت خبرتك الى الجميع بدون مقابل وهذا غير متوفر لان الجميع يطلب مقابل ومقابل عالى
> فجزاك الله خيرا


شكرا على كلامك الجميل ياغالى



وائل خيال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ممكن تساعدني في طلاء الانتيمونيا او الزامه كهربائيا بالنيكل


للاسف ليس عندى اى خلفية بالموضوع وبالتوفيق



mohamed sigma قال:


> مشكور م. توكه
> جزاك الله خيرا


جزانا واياكم اخى الكريم



سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> والله الموفق


جزانا واياكم اخى


----------



## ديميثانيزر (10 أكتوبر 2015)

أستاذ محمد ممكن تليفونك لو سمحت


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 أكتوبر 2015)

اخى العزيز
قوانين المنتدى تمنع وضع اى وسائل اتصال
لو محتاج اى خدمة انا تحت امرك


----------



## matatta (26 أكتوبر 2015)

م. محمد حسن توكة
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## matatta (26 أكتوبر 2015)

انا عايز اعمل مشروع الثنر
وكنت محتاج دعمك اخي محمد حسن توكه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن تدخل على جوجل هتلاقى شركات كتير لبيع المذييات ولو مفيش قدامك حد تقدر تجيب منه اخبرنى


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

ربنا ينفع بيك يارب


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 يونيو 2016)

الله يخليك يا غالي


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (12 يوليو 2016)

لو سمحت ممكن رقم موبايلك او حسابك عالفيس للتواصل للأهميه . الله يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## ابو عمر 85 (9 يناير 2017)

الله المستعان


----------

